# Thoughts on a mudrunner?



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Thinking about getting a mudrunner. Is it worth the price? I will be 40 this year and my back isn't getting any stronger. Just looking to make my job easier!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Never even seen one up close but it looks like a big heavy tube to me. Surely heavier than a corner box.

I like boxing corners and find it pretty easy work. I'm 38. If you want to talk corner boxing, fire away.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

justadrywallguy said:


> Thinking about getting a mudrunner. Is it worth the price? I will be 40 this year and my back isn't getting any stronger. Just looking to make my job easier!


Buy it....and dont look back....your corner box will sit in the shop after using mud runner...I love mine once you get used to it you can fly..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Buy it....and dont look back....your corner box will sit in the shop after using mud runner...I love mine once you get used to it you can fly..


Thats right, They are worth the price, If you want easier and superior corners than a box will ever give you then go for it, Its as important as my taper IMO, And it can run bigger heads, I finish with a 4inch tapeworm, Perfect corners, and easeir to sand. 2 coat corner, 3.5 then the 4, Finished :thumbsup: And its not heavy or you have to push it like a box.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thats right, They are worth the price, If you want easier and superior corners than a box will ever give you then go for it, Its as important as my taper IMO, And it can run bigger heads, I finish with a 4inch tapeworm, Perfect corners, and easeir to sand. 2 coat corner, 3.5 then the 4, Finished :thumbsup: And its not heavy or you have to push it like a box.


Thats what I was wanting to hear, never seen one in person. I think I am going to start shopping for one:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, shows what I know, lol.

I still say make sure the flap is free moving on your corner box, hit it with a little spray cooking oil before each use and thin the mud down. You shouldn't be pushing hard at all.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You guys got any tips for running the runner I have one I usually end up leaving it in garage and taking the angle box


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> Well, shows what I know, lol.
> 
> I still say make sure the flap is free moving on your corner box, hit it with a little spray cooking oil before each use and thin the mud down. You shouldn't be pushing hard at all.


 I dont have any real problem with my corner box, or in running it. Just exploring an easier way.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

justadrywallguy said:


> I dont have any real problem with my corner box, or in running it. Just exploring an easier way.


No worries, dwguy. Always good to explore new ways.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> Thats what I was wanting to hear, never seen one in person. I think I am going to start shopping for one:thumbup:


Thats the smartest thing you typed all day :whistling2:

One thing i seem to do is this, Its a bit tricky knowing how much turn you have on for the mud flow, More turn equals more mud, So when i hold the bottom my pinky finger is wrapped around the very bottom washer, This part does not turn, So when i twist it i can feel how much i have twisted it so then i know how much mud i have flowing so i can move it at the correct speed for the best coverage. You can make a mess if you get the speed vs mudflow wrong. And bazooka mud thickness seems to do me.


----------

